# Front wheel touches floor when folded



## straas (23 Sep 2020)

I'm guessing this isn't normal?

If I'm in the supermarket I have to tilt the bike onto its rollers to move it - if I try and move it when it's flat the front wheel skids along the ground.

What should I look at tightening?


----------



## cougie uk (23 Sep 2020)

What is the bike ?


----------



## straas (23 Sep 2020)

Oh yes sorry, this is a Brompton M6L


----------



## Gunk (23 Sep 2020)

The front wheel should just hover over the floor when folded, on the older Bromptons the clip that secures the fork to the frame when folded is mild steel so can easily be bent slightly for adjustment, I’m not sure of the later ones can be moved.


----------



## roley poley (23 Sep 2020)

any chance of a picture to help us??


----------



## gom (23 Sep 2020)

My solution was to stick a piece of a rubber (eraser) to the underside of the frame, seen in this image:
https://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/a-jpg.422973/
When folded it rests on the back wheel, lifting the front slightly.
There is an offset plastic disc attached to the rack that rests against the seat tube when folded - I had to rotate that a bit to allow the seat tube to fully drop.
My Brompton is a T5 - do later models have (slightly) different geometry?


----------



## roley poley (23 Sep 2020)

gom said:


> My solution was to stick a piece of a rubber (eraser) to the underside of the frame, seen in this image:
> https://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/a-jpg.422973/
> When folded it rests on the back wheel, lifting the front slightly.
> There is an offset plastic disc attached to the rack that rests against the seat tube when folded - I had to rotate that a bit to allow the seat tube to fully drop.
> My Brompton is a T5 - do later models have (slightly) different geometry?


nice one mr gom like your double chain wheel too ..are you aware that in French gom means eraser ?


----------



## gom (24 Sep 2020)

roley poley said:


> nice one mr gom like your double chain wheel too ..are you aware that in French gom means eraser ?


"gomme" I think.
I get a mental picture of the classroom where I learnt that word - in 1971 probably.


----------



## straas (24 Oct 2020)

Just got round to taking some photos! Not sure how clear they are or if I should be taking photos of different bits?


----------

